

First hour of Gnome 3 usage... - lion0
http://www.scriptingsysadmin.com/2011/05/gnome-3-or-how-to-make-your-users-feel.html

======
zephjc
Gnome 3 sounds yucky. Here's a much more meat and potatoes review which is
more precise in what they like and don't: [http://arstechnica.com/open-
source/reviews/2011/04/ars-revie...](http://arstechnica.com/open-
source/reviews/2011/04/ars-reviews-gnome-30-a-shiny-new-ornament-for-your-
linux-lawn.ars)

